# Tile around basement floor drain



## DFC (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey,

I am a contractor from BC, my trade is carpentry and don't generally do tile work. Although, as a favor to my parents I end up doing any work that is needed for their house. So, I have done a couple back-splashes and a floor before. I am now working on a basement bathroom/den area. The bathroom has a drain in the middle of the floor (concrete). My own house has the same thing but whoever laid the tile did a terrible job and it looks like ass and has no slope. I hoping to be able to do something a little better here. The actually concrete has only about 6" sq. (not 6" of slope just 6" of area) of slope to the drain, I have seen some tile guys do some things like cutting the tiles on a diagonal. At this point i don't know how exactly my tile will line up to the actual drain. If it is in the middle of a tile i could just cut diagonally from the corners... If it is split between two tile i guess i could do the same thing. So, I guess i answered my question, but i will post this anyways cause i typed it and perhaps a better idea will come along, although i am doing it in a couple hours so i will check back in a bit. Thanks


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I guess you're done eh??


----------



## Frank P (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess sometimes it just helps to talk it through. :laughing:

Just a thought, do you ever get sewer smell in the bathroom? Sounds like a seldom used trap. I wonder if they have a trap primer in it.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

DFC said:


> and it looks like ass





Frank P said:


> Just a thought, do you ever get sewer smell in the bathroom


Looks like ass, smells like ass?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Looks like ass, smells like ass?


Tastes like....aw nevermind I'll take your word for it. :laughing:


----------



## dlp (Dec 18, 2009)

Related question - I'm tiling a basement laundry floor that includes a floor drain with a 10" cover. The cover currently sits flush with the floor, but won't be once the tile goes in. Nobody I've talked to seems to have an answer for how to make it fit flush when the tile is done. I'm thinking there should be some kind of a collar that would fit in the existing drain and provide a new seat for the drain cover. Or I could try to create something... Suggestions?


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

dlp said:


> Or I could try to create something.


Yes you could, but before you start to ask questions here, it is customary and courteous to fill out your profile, including location, and start an thread in the introductions section.


----------



## DFC (Nov 3, 2009)

hey ya i did thanks for input. I actually couldn't make it work by cutting tiles on the diagonal because of where it ended up hitting the tile so i just kinda sloped the four tiles around it, only slightly. And no it doesn't smell, not sure why.


----------



## DFC (Nov 3, 2009)

what do you do there normally jarvis?


----------



## ContrBob (Dec 11, 2009)

When I do tile around a "round" floor drain, I like a clean neat finish on the cut tile edges. I measure the diameter of the drain and find a piece of PVC pipe that a little larger in diameter. I cut a slice off the pvc about 3/8'' to 1/2'' depending on how thick the tile and mortar will be. I glue this round riser or rim trim to the floor around the drain. I cut my tile around 1/8" to 1/4" short of touching this round trim piece and just mortar around it. This gives a nice finished look.

To do this same technique with a square drain, I just use PVC lumber, cut thin to frame out the opening and mortar it in the same way.


----------

